# A Way to Potentially Cut Down on Late Deliveries



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

First a disclaimer: I'm talking about a way to cut down (potentially) on late deliveries. I think this should work for both Prime Now and Whole Foods. It probably should work for Logistics (package delivery) as well, but I'm not as certain on that one. Our Logistics locations are a long drive from my home and I have done very little Logistics deliveries in the past year or so.

Anyhow, here is my idea and I must admit I backed into this one accidentally. Recently I had a shift with lots of bad weather. Getting my bags of groceries late from Whole Foods made it even worse. When the shift was done I had 2 of 8 deliveries made that were late. Stay with me here. When my weekly report came out from Amazon it said I only had 1 (not 2) late deliveries. I record and take screenshots of EVERYTHING. So I am ABSOLUTELY POSITIVE that I had 2 late deliveries (not 1), back to back in fact.

I have a theory on why I only got hit with 1 late delivery when the report came out. On one of the deliveries the app told me I was late and offered to let me call the customer. I called and he said it was no big deal to deliver late. When the call was over the app asked me for the results of the call. I indicated that the customer still wanted me to make the delivery.

On the other late delivery I made no attempt to contact the customer, because it was only 5 minutes late. 

I think that because I reached the customer and he said late delivery was ok that it didn't count against me. I'm thinking I may have stumbled onto something significant here.

So here is my question. Do you think the action I took to contact the customer is what caused the delivery to not be recorded as a late delivery? Do you think it was something else that occurred instead? Has anyone else tried this and had luck before?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> First a disclaimer: I'm talking about a way to cut down (potentially) on late deliveries. I think this should work for both Prime Now and Whole Foods. It probably should work for Logistics (package delivery) as well, but I'm not as certain on that one. Our Logistics locations are a long drive from my home and I have done very little Logistics deliveries in the past year or so.
> 
> Anyhow, here is my idea and I must admit I backed into this one accidentally. Recently I had a shift with lots of bad weather. Getting my bags of groceries late from Whole Foods made it even worse. When the shift was done I had 2 of 8 deliveries made that were late. Stay with me here. When my weekly report came out from Amazon it said I only had 1 (not 2) late deliveries. I record and take screenshots of EVERYTHING. So I am ABSOLUTELY POSITIVE that I had 2 late deliveries (not 1), back to back in fact.
> 
> ...


I dunno about all that but make sure you get your name on the check list for the tips they've been stealin'.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> So here is my question. Do you think the action I took to contact the customer is what caused the delivery to not be recorded as a late delivery? Do you think it was something else that occurred instead? Has anyone else tried this and had luck before?


No. I think Amazon has algorithms calculating when you finished scanning and when you left the station to determine how much time you would take to finish the deliveries. Although deliveries might be late, system figures out if the delay from the station would make on-time deliveries impossible and discount those lates. That's basically the gist of the email I got back from support regarding late deliveries.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

oicu812 said:


> No. I think Amazon has algorithms calculating when you finished scanning and when you left the station to determine how much time you would take to finish the deliveries. Although deliveries might be late, system figures out if the delay from the station would make on-time deliveries impossible and discount those lates. That's basically the gist of the email I got back from support regarding late deliveries.


I wish that were the case, but have a hard time imagining that to be true. Here's an example that actually happened to me. I had a 2-hour Whole Foods shift in December. The store was very busy and had a whole bunch of new employees, not a good combo. My very FIRST DELIVERY wasn't completed until a whopping 2 hours and 2 minutes after I started the shift. It was a 2-hour shift, so all but 1 delivery (since I started 15 minutes early) was late. I got no forgiveness when the Activity Hub was updated. Immediately, with the one shift, I went from a perfect score to "At Risk", which is ridiculous.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I believe this is accurate. I had a situation for Fresh where I showed up for a 9:30-11:00 AM shift and got 6 stops with an 8:00-10:00 window. First stop was 30 min away. I pointed out to the supervisor and he told me it wouldn't count against me, that it was flagged (always correct in past instances). I did not call any of my stops (well, one -no answer- and may have hit wrong response in app?) and got hit with all 6 being late ( AT RISK), even though I pre-emptively called driver support and emailed explaining situation.


----------

